# Smith river emergency services.



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

Going to float the Smith in Montana. Just wondering about cell phone service and emergency medical services. Have 3 people going with serious food allergies. Even with EPI pens I'm a little concerned about the availability of medical services, if someone is careless and exposes someone. I plan on telling everyone not to bring the bad stuff, but accidents do happen.


----------



## GreenTongue (May 21, 2009)

There will be no cellphone service, you should probably look into renting a satellite phone for your trip.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks for the info


----------



## daledevon (Jun 10, 2013)

The FWP people go down usually every other day or so, there is not much other help available. About halfway down, there is a resort. There are cabins in some places. The satellite phone is probably a good idea.


----------



## AirEms (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey Bighorn,
As has been pointed out there is NO cell service from the put in at Camp Baker to the take out at Eden Bridge. At about the half way point is The Heaven on Earth guest ranch and they have phone service. There are a number of private cabins along the river but I would not count on them for rescue phone service. FWP does send river rangers down every few days and they do carry either sat phones or spot locators. If you are very worried about a medical or traumatic emergency during your float you should carry a sat phone or a satellite spot locator. You can rent sat phones fairly inexpensively from Cascade Outfitters and Spot locators aren't that much either. 

I work on the Mercy Flight helicopter that covers this area. We fly into the Smith River canyon several times a season for all sorts of mishaps. But why wait to see my smiling face stepping off the helicopter, just invite me on your trip! Just joshin', 

Have a great float and if you have other questions feel free to PM me and I'll try to get back in a timely manner.

Mark


----------



## montanan (May 7, 2014)

Just wanted to back up what others are saying. No cell coverage and very few roads along the Smith. I'm a member of the Lewis and Clark SAR and we've responded as mutual aid to that river before. That is if AirEms doesn't swoop in and save the day first! lol it's borderline an expedition float with 60 river miles and just the one put in and take out. it's a blast though!


----------



## wshutt (Jun 20, 2013)

To be honest if I had people with severe food allergies and I was worried enough about accidental exposure to ask about EMS service to the canyon I would suggest that they be responsible for their own food and cooking equipment. Sure, its nice to group cook but not worth the stress of worrying about hidden ingredients in group dishes.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm not worried or stressed out by this. I just like being prepared and informed about what is and is not available on a new river (to me) so I can plan ahead. 
Thanks again for info, I'm getting pumped up about trip.


----------



## AirEms (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey montanan,
Was that your group saturday evening? If it was, I hope the rest of your trip was less eventful. Strong work by the blue maravia crew.
Later,
Mark


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Sorry for the unsolicited train of advice, but I have some experience with this. Make sure you have loads of benadryl too, and prednisone. If they have serious food allergies they probably have this in their kit and know how to use it. Sometimes, depending on the reaction, it can be more effective than epi. Taking preventative OTC allergy meds is useful too.

Have fun!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

lhowemt said:


> Sorry for the unsolicited train of advice, but I have some experience with this. Make sure you have loads of benadryl too, and prednisone. If they have serious food allergies they probably have this in their kit and know how to use it. Sometimes, depending on the reaction, it can be more effective than epi. Taking preventative OTC allergy meds is useful too.
> 
> Have fun!


Good point and yes they are always in my major medical kit.


----------



## montanan (May 7, 2014)

@AirEms

Not my group, but I think I know the event you are referring to. I'm PM ya lol.


----------



## Jaxmedic (May 7, 2014)

AIREMS is correct - there is no cell service. Counting on the ability to make outside contact via a private cabin/ranch is sketchy at best. Sat phones are not very expensive to rent - they only really cost $$ if you actually use them. 

Check Cascade Outfitters online... I know they rent Sat phones. 
Have a great trip!!


----------

